#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Productivity prediction of muli-fracture horizontal well

## xiaopengcao

Dose any one have the meterials about how to predict the productivity of muli-fracture horizontal well?


Or some meterials about how to simulate the  muli-fracture horizontal well?See More: Productivity prediction of muli-fracture horizontal well

----------


## 06pg22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DAH7542

Refer to Joshi's book "Horizontal Well Technology", page 149 for a great theoretical discussion about it.

----------


## vinomarky

FYI - I have developed a set of relationships that allows for coarse scale simulation of hydraulic fractures in horizontal and vertical wells, including scenarios with more than one fracture in a grid block in a method that requires no grid modifications. It handles Fcd's from 0.1 to 100 very well

I plan to publish in a paper one day when I get around to it... so stay tuned... no need for logarithmically spaced LGR's! :-)

----------


## MIROINE

> FYI - I have developed a set of relationships that allows for coarse scale simulation of hydraulic fractures in horizontal and vertical wells, including scenarios with more than one fracture in a grid block in a method that requires no grid modifications. It handles Fcd's from 0.1 to 100 very well
> 
> I plan to publish in a paper one day when I get around to it... so stay tuned... no need for logarithmically spaced LGR's! :-)



I think that's what already performed by Petrel once you set up hydraulic fractures in the completion .... correct me if I am wrong !!!

----------


## vinomarky

You are partialy correct. Petrel does indeed have the feature, but 
- it does not match type curves at all
- it modifies blocks outside of volume affected by frac and
- it is a proprietary method requiring a license to access

My method matches type curves, modifies only blocks affected and can easily be implemented in excel to give you the code to put in your schedule section :-)

----------

